# Fitting Spurs



## JessicaSearle12 (15 June 2009)

Where should spurs actually lie? I see some people wearing them high on the heel and some people wearing them low on the heel. Or is there a purpose for wearing them either high or low?
Thanks.


----------



## Sol (16 June 2009)

Personal preference maybe?
I'm actually curious about the answer to this... 
I prefer to wear mine higher up - sat on where the spur rest is on many boots, because I can feel them better here and am more aware of when I am using them.
As far as I've noticed most riders wear them higher, in competition anyway, but I have noticed a fair few people wearing them lower, particularly when watching Iberian show classes! 

But I couldn't tell you the actual answer for certain :/ sorry!


----------



## Silverspring (17 June 2009)

Ideally your boots should have a spur rest on them which will position them correctly.  Without a spur rest the spurs can slip down the heal unless you wear the spur leather quite tight (which can be uncomfortable.  The angle the metal on the side of the boot should be slightly upward (which is why most spurs then curve down slightly in order to give a flat angle once on the boot)

It safer to wear spurs too low rather than too high as you are less likely to acidently poke the horse with the spur if it's on a downward angle.


----------



## jnb (17 June 2009)

Spurs should sit on the seam of the boot - not above (pointing upwards grrr) and now below (pointing to the floor - what's the point?).


----------



## Silverspring (17 June 2009)

Boots seams do vary by design, the spur itself is usually designed so when the leather goes through it will pull the spur to s slight upward angle which will level out the actual spur part.

Agree to spurs that are overly angled upwards but you do really have to tighten the strap to keep them that way or they just slip on contact with the horse.


----------



## JessicaSearle12 (17 June 2009)

So why do some riders where them lower on the heel (but still tight), ive some dressage riders wear them lower on the heel?


----------



## Mike007 (17 June 2009)

It really depends on the shape of the horse and the length of your leg.If I may quote Alois Podhajsky
    "The spurs,which reinforce the leg aids,should be fastend to the boots in such a way that the rider should be able to touch the horse behind the girthwithout raising his heel.At the Spanish Riding school,the traditional spur is turned upwards as the Lippizaners  are relatively small and a spur turned down might induce the rider to raise his heel in order to touch the horse"


----------



## JessicaSearle12 (17 June 2009)

Thank you


----------

